# dog packs



## sweet potatoe (Dec 28, 2009)

I've been lookin at dog packs but alot of them th reviews jsut say they get ripped and good ruff wear ones are crazy expensive especially th large sizes for 75 pound dogs, then i jsut found that alot of ones put weight on th backs not the shoulders which would really fuck up my dog since shes got bad hips from her german shepherd
so you, iwas thinkin just peoples opinions or experiences with different saddlebags? to save others stress on them or their pets


----------



## theefixeated (Dec 29, 2009)

just bought a par of the cheap raincoat material ones, and used good material to patch over every piece of raincoat material. they seem to be working great. cost like $28


----------



## Beegod Santana (Dec 29, 2009)

outward hound.


----------



## sweet potatoe (Dec 29, 2009)

idunno th outward hound ones iv heard some shit about, like they suck?


----------



## Beegod Santana (Dec 31, 2009)

Traveled with a girl who had a german shepered with an outward hound and the pack seemed to do just fine. The dog didn't mind it and it held together very well for over a year.


----------



## fourthirtyAM (Feb 28, 2010)

outward hound sucks balls. we got a pair fer my friends dog and went through like 4 in 3 months, had to keep finding petsmart or whatever to exchange em.

i got some ez-dog ones fer my boy like 2months ago, like 50 bucks canadian. its got a padded chest pad thing so you can huck him up on a train by the handle and it doesnt hurt him. zipper just crapped out the other day but it was my fault fer being a drunk


----------



## Poking Victim (Feb 28, 2010)

I tried the whole dog pack thing and I learned it didn't matter what pack it was, my dog isn't carrying one. I don't even want a harness for him; his last one chaffed some of his fur away (Yuppie Puppy).


----------



## Poking Victim (Feb 28, 2010)

I think the REI brand ones are pretty good.
A friend of mine had one for his large dog.

Ruffwear, Mountainsmith, and Granite Gear are also at REI.


----------



## fourthirtyAM (Mar 1, 2010)

"yuppie puppy", nice. that sucks though, i hate carrying ten pounds of dog food.


----------



## HillBilly (Mar 2, 2010)

fourthirtyAM said:


> "yuppie puppy", nice. that sucks though, i hate carrying ten pounds of dog food.


 
agreed, and shit its you! you could probly figure out who this is.

found some work and iam buyin a pack fer my dog this week, gonna go check some out tomorrow, so outward hound sucks? those bags just fall appart or are they bad for the dog's back?


----------



## Gudj (Mar 2, 2010)

I recommend making your own so that you can choose the material, reinforcement, and style. 

This thread:
http://squattheplanet.com/showthread.php?t=7712

Which I see you've already commented on helped me.


----------



## HillBilly (Mar 6, 2010)

i went to one of the dog bad tutorials, did some things differently but it turned out wicked and only cost me 26$ and a couple of hours to sew together on a sewing machine, I highly recomend it! I might post up some pictures later


----------



## GutterGrayse (Mar 9, 2010)

Either way, I know I'll end up paying over fifty bucks for a good set. I just hope I pick a good brand. I think I'm going to get Granite Gear.


----------



## Ravie (Mar 9, 2010)

now that i think about it maybe just start with a harness and sew together something with leather and some kind of air flow material between the dog and the pouches.


----------



## fourthirtyAM (Mar 11, 2010)

ha ha hey chelsea. ever coming back from sunshine coast? me and ashley and willow are taking off early april. stoppin in winnipeg to help build a house then im headed to montreal not sure about the others


----------



## Drunken Hearted Man (Mar 14, 2010)

I've found Granite Gear makes some good ones. I think I'm going to make my own though, don't have the money to buy one at the moment.


----------



## left52side (Mar 16, 2010)

A friend of mine just made one out of 2 fanny packs she got at a thrift store and her dogs harness.
Seems pretty bad ass,and I might try it with tyrus.


----------



## SmokeCrackRideStacks (May 22, 2010)

Haha I have that same yuppie puppy harness, chafed my dog too.


----------



## menu (May 22, 2010)

I have the palisades pack by ruffwear. kinda pricey but well worth it. 

Ruff Wear Dog Packs

oh yeah. it has water bladders in it too


----------



## wartomods (May 22, 2010)

i just thought this thread was about wild pack of dogs, those can be a fucking pain, especially in rural areas , i would fucking prefer to come across a grizzly bear than a fucking pack of domestic wilded dogs


----------



## Shark (May 24, 2010)

your probably better off buying a cheap one and customizing it/fitting it to your dog yourself.


----------

